# Malfilter nach dem Anwenden von Stilen



## pixelchef (23. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe gerade ein wenig mit PS 7.01 rumgespielt. Mir ist dabei aufgefallen, dass ich nach dem Anwenden eines Stiles aus der Stilepalette keinen Malfilter anwenden kann. Verzerren oder Verbiegen klappt. Nur wenn ich alle Ebenen auf den Hintergrund reduziere kann in zB. eine Kreuzstraffur anwenden. Ist das so richtig oder habe ich da was vergessen?
Weiterhin möchte ich mal eine schöne Übersicht über alle aufgespielten Stiele haben. Die kleinen Bildchen sagen da nicht viel. Wie ich das per Hand mache ist mir schon klar, aber kann man hier etwas automatisieren?
So, das wäre alles.
Mit besten Grüßen pixelchef


----------



## einzige (23. November 2003)

Hallo Pixelchef,
kann es sein, dass Du Dich im CMYK-Modus befindest. Hier gehen nicht alle Filter.
Du müßtest dann Dein Bild erst in den RGB-Modus umwandeln. 
Bild->Modus->RGB. Ich hoffe es hilft.
1zige


----------



## Maniacy (23. November 2003)

ich hab da ne kleine Idee, die dir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnte:
Photoshop KAUFEN, da isn Handbuch dabei!


----------



## pixelchef (23. November 2003)

*Das hat noch nicht geholfen.*

Leider waren das noch nicht die richtigen Tips. Ich befinde mich im RGB Modus und auch Rastern der Ebene bringt nichts.
Und auf den super Tip von Maniacy kann ich verzichten. Ich hoffe nur Deine 282 anderen Tips bewegen sich auf einem höheren Level. Wie sollen selbst erstellte Stile im Handbuch sein?
Mit besten grüßen pixelchef


----------



## pixelchef (26. November 2003)

*ich habe es gefunden*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe nun gefunden, warum die Anwendung von Filtern mit den Stilen nicht geklappt hat. In allen Stilen die ich untersucht habe ist als Füllmetode "normal" angegeben. Die Stile haben unterschiedliche Bestandteile. In der Hauptsache wird mit Farbüberlagerungen, Musterüberlagerungen oder Verlaufsüberlagerung gearbeitet. Als Füllmetode ist fast immer "normal" angegeben. Diese Füllmetode muss wohl die Anwendung von Filtern überlagern. Der Rechner arbeitet ,aber es ist kein Resultat zu sehen. Ich habe nun je nach Stil multipliziert, Aufgehellt usw. nun ist das Ergebnis der Filter(Kunstfilter, Malfilter...) zu sehen. Individuell kann man nun die Wirkung steuern.
Die Automatisierung mit dem Zusammenstellen der Stile kann wohl nicht klappen. Ich habe jetzt ein Blatt vorbereitet auf dem 40 Quadrate enthalten sind. Ich weise jedem Quadrat einen Stil zu und passe dann genau den Stil und das Quadrat an. Am wichtigsten sind dabei die Skalierung der Muster, Verläufe und der Struktur, es soll doch alles optimal aussehen. Es kommt dann zwar pro Seite eine Größe von bis zu 20 MB zusammen. Aber dann abgespeichert kann ich immer den Stil aus der Seite abrufen und auch einmal an einem anderen Rechner nutzen (wir haben bestimmt 40 Rechner mit PS im Betrieb). Es erscheint zwar im ersten Moment umständlich, aber ich kann den Stil in einer vernünftigen Auflösung jedem Bedürftigen zeigen. Natürlich wird das auch in einem vernünftigen Katalog dokumentiert und auch DVD gebrannt.
So, das wäre es vom Grünschnabel pixelchef


----------

